# ISO Vietnamese Curry Soup



## Gossie (Nov 17, 2007)

About 20 years ago, I had a curry soup at a Vietnamese restaurant.  It was way too good. :0)  I remember it having a hunk of meat, I'm thinking pork, but not sure, and the curry soup around it.  

Any ideas??


----------



## Bilby (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope!! Just had a look at a couple of Vietnamese recipe websites that I have in my favourites and can't see anything that meets your description.  Did it have noodles in the bowl?


----------



## Gossie (Nov 17, 2007)

No noodles.  See, it's been 20 years, so all that I really remember is that it was delicious.   I'm wondering tho, it might not have been soup, it might have been something you serve over rice?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 17, 2007)

Mmm, I'll have another squizz in my links for just a Vietnamese pork curry type dish. I'll get back to you if I find anything.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 17, 2007)

I checked recipesource.com ... There is one for chicken, but I don't see why I can't use another type of meat.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 17, 2007)

KhmerKrom Recipes by Mylinh

There might be something akin to what you had on this site - lots of pork.  Not strictly Vietnamese but unless you know the origins of the dish concerned, it could still be close.

Try also Bite Of Asia, Asian recipes, asia recipes, asian recipes, food, Japanese food, cooking, recipes and culture. or Clay's Kitchen


----------



## Bilby (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh and how about having a look at a Vietnamese restaurant's menu.  Should be able to find one online.  Help you narrow it down.  I haven't eaten Vietnamese for quite a few years - tend to eat more Chinese, Japanese and Thai.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 17, 2007)

The sad thing is, is that it wasn't even my dish, my friend had ordered it.  So I didn't have the pleasure of reading it and committing it to memory.   

<off to look for a Vietnamese restaurant menu>

Thanks Bilby


----------



## Bilby (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't suppose your friend would remember it any better, that is if you are still in contact?  Might have become one of your friend's regular dishes since.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 17, 2007)

It was a place in San Diego proper.  I'm back in CT .. I have asked him about it, and he said the place closed a few years back.   Oh well.  I'll keep looking.  Even if I don't find that one, that link that sent was wonderful.  I'm tempted to try a few of them.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 17, 2007)

Well let us know how you go.  Be interested.  Otherwise go Thai - they have heaps of curry dishes! Japanese is sweeter though.

My all time favourite curry dish is prawns in Thai green curry sauce (very thick, not soup like) and served in a lettuce cup.  Yum!!!!!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you have a recipe?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 17, 2007)

Not really as I cheat and use store-bought paste but in principle:

 I individually place all the green prawns in the frying pan over a low heat - oh and I had garlic and butter in the pan at the start. When pan is full, I then turn them all over - that's as long as it takes to cook them. Then I pour in either the ready made sauce (which already has the coconut cream in or I have mixed the paste into the coconut cream). You don't want a lot, only enough to cover the prawns.  I then continue cooking over a higher heat until the sauce starts to thicken more and begins bubbling.  It should start to ever so slight brown at the edges of the pan.  I then immediately remove to the iceberg lettuce cups.  I always make more than I need as I love them as just a cold snack.  The curry flavour becomes more mild but more intense - if that makes sense!

If you want to make the green curry paste from scratch, the Bite of Asia site is bound to have a recipe.


----------

